# Getting a job in UAE via the internet



## expat_amerian (Apr 1, 2013)

Is it possible to secure a job in the UAE through the internet? I hold a BA in business administration with 3 years of managerial experience in the restaurant business and 5 years in government accounting and auditing. Ive been looking or jobs by applying over the internet but what happens once they want to interview? Do i have to travel there for each one? Will they hire without actually meeting me?


----------



## phillipgrace (Dec 25, 2012)

No they have to meet u 1st. It's actually a pre-requisite of the labour laws here


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

phillipgrace said:


> No they have to meet u 1st. It's actually a pre-requisite of the labour laws here


Really? Which labour law says that? I don't recall having heard that before and I am really curious to know.


----------



## phillipgrace (Dec 25, 2012)

I'm not a lawyer lol so I can't give u the exact law but I know that when I was hired that's what they told me. Maybe ask for some legal advice


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

phillipgrace said:


> I'm not a lawyer lol so I can't give u the exact law but I know that when I was hired that's what they told me. Maybe ask for some legal advice


I don't need it, but the point is you have given someone advice based on hearsay. If you don't know something for sure, it's better to say something like 'I was told' or 'this is what happened to me'. I have lived here for many, many, MANY years and I have some knowledge of the labor law and have never read or heard of anything like this. Yes, it is better practice to meet someone in person when recruiting but i don't think it is the law here.


----------



## phillipgrace (Dec 25, 2012)

Lol... Firstly relax I'm trying to help you! My advice is not based on hearsay but rather the experiences from others too, and conversations I've had with prominent lawyers here in Dubai who have told me that is in fact law. Do your own homework!!!


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

phillipgrace said:


> Lol... Firstly relax I'm trying to help you! My advice is not based on hearsay but rather the experiences from others too, and conversations I've had with prominent lawyers here in Dubai who have told me that is in fact law. Do your own homework!!!


I don't need to. I didn't post the question, i was just posting as a result of your response. And your answer is still hearsay. You are quoting others. If you are so sure, you prove it - go on, dare you 


----------



## phillipgrace (Dec 25, 2012)

Lol... U dare me?? What are u 2 yrs old??? Pls grow up... OMG!


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

phillipgrace said:


> Lol... U dare me?? What are u 2 yrs old??? Pls grow up... OMG!


Four and a half actually hahaha! 

Welcome to the forum!

Incidentally in case you ever run out of lawyers to ask, here's a link for the UAE Labor Law http://emiratesdiary.com/uae-tips/uae-labour-law-2013-pdf-download


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

phillipgrace said:


> Lol... Firstly relax I'm trying to help you! My advice is not based on hearsay but rather the experiences from others too, and conversations I've had with prominent lawyers here in Dubai who have told me that is in fact law. Do your own homework!!!


Maybe you are talking to the wrong people and Bedougirl is spot on.

Of course there is no requirement to be recruited face to face only. However, for the visa process some documents etc. need to be signed, and the last step for the visa is a medical test for which one needs to be in the UAE.

But to get recruited one need not be in UAE. Of course, its better to interview a candidate in person etc etc.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

expat_amerian said:


> Is it possible to secure a job in the UAE through the internet? I hold a BA in business administration with 3 years of managerial experience in the restaurant business and 5 years in government accounting and auditing. Ive been looking or jobs by applying over the internet but what happens once they want to interview? Do i have to travel there for each one? Will they hire without actually meeting me?


Sorry your thread was a little hijacked. But as you will have now gathered, it could be possible. I think you are going to have to judge it for yourself. To be honest, unless you are quite senior, I doubt a potential employer would pay to bring you and most want you to be here rather than employing you from overseas, it's cheaper. Financial roles mainly tend to be held by people from South Asia. You may be up against tough competition in terms of packages in that field. Don't know about where you are now, but managerial roles in restaurants are long and late hours and six days a week. There's some good stickies on here you should have a read through, I am sure they will help you. I think you need to find where to position yourself in the market here and then focus on the companies where you might want to work and send CVs with a covering email saying you are planning to come xyz and then plan a trip once you get some responses. Do the same with your on-line submissions for actual vacancies. Good luck!


----------



## expat_amerian (Apr 1, 2013)

thanks for all your advice bedou girl!


----------



## snowmel (May 17, 2014)

Hi there, 
I would like to knw abt hiring process in Dubai.

1. Was it part of requirements tht u need be present in UAE?

Thank you


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

snowmel said:


> Hi there,
> I would like to knw abt hiring process in Dubai.
> 
> 1. Was it part of requirements tht u need be present in UAE?
> ...


No. But like recruiting process anywhere, being physically present helps (e.g. if I were trying to apply to jobs in London while I was physically in Dubai)


----------



## snowmel (May 17, 2014)

Hi rsinner

Thank you fr your prompt response. 

The reason I asked because my visa will expire soon. As I seen, walk in applicant is not welcome here in Dubai. 
I have submit online and havent received call fr interview.


----------



## mikey1978 (May 26, 2014)

I am starting with Etihad in about a month, and have only dealt them by email, phone, or Skype video. Documents had to be authorised, then emailed to them to process the visa ... which I don't get until I have had a medical checkup when I arrive.

Never met them (except for Skype!).

Looking forward to starting there


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

snowmel said:


> Hi rsinner
> 
> Thank you fr your prompt response.
> 
> ...


As you have been advised before, finding a job here is no different to finding a job elsewhere. Amongst other things, what is important is you own particular skillset, and what the supply-demand situation is for that skillset. 
From memory, I think you were looking for admin jobs. I would really doubt any employer would ship you here from London for an admin job, UNLESS you have a VERY good resume (it does happen even for admin jobs).
So if that is your target job category, you will have a better chance staying here. However, if you are not getting a job even then, probably you may not have the right skill set or may have a salary expectation relatively higher compared to the competitors.

PS: and your written English is not as good as a lot of your competitors may have. Again, I have mentioned this before and I don't want to come across as being harsh.


----------

